# What Planer and Beveler do you use?



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My husband made mine, so what planer and beveler to you use, I want to have some on hand for new folks. Thanks! Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't use one at all. Barb has one that's really nice. Takes the edge off without losing a ton of soap.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine is a wooden one, that has a replaceable blade, I purchased it years ago, and it will bevel or plane.. I love it.. like Cindi says, I don't lose a ton of soap... I purchased it from the The Goat Soap Shop,,,, it was pricey then and still is, but a friend of mine made me a couple of them just like it.. so I have three of them now...


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

My husband made mine too!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I like the one I have from Soap Equipment, it just takes a sliver off and burnishes the edge at the same time. It does require more effort than a potatoe peeler. It was around $25 for two edges, one narrower than the other. Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, the one is out of stock so I am going to check out the one you use Dorit. I didn't really want to have that much expense in it....any more ideas anyone? Like the two in one idea also!


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Are you just wanting it to neaten up rough edges? Just to make the bar look tidy? I bevel the edge of all my bars & just use a veg peeler. It has a fat rubber handle so is ergonomic & easy on my hands. It's inexpensive & does a good job Fast, too. From a batch of 21 bars I get a pile of shavings that I roll into about a 1 in ball. I put one in a labeled bag & that's what i use as a sniffie on my FM table but I always end up with a pile of them so every so often I take a big bowl of them to the FM & sell them. No waste, ever.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

We use a vegetable peeler too. I have a soap plane I purchased from Jenny at Lotioncrafters but still prefer the peeler.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

My thing would be if I got the edges all even and straight.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I am horrid with a peeler. Why I wanted something similar to what I use, so I can deftly use it in class and sell them as kits with cutters. Husband doesn't have time to pay attention let alone make me one more thing.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Why trim to begin with? I find that trimming is theraputic but time consuming and I think the bars look more homemade if cut clean. Dorit


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Hubby went and bought supplies to make me some molds and a beveler! :biggrin Can't wait to use them!


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

You can get a planer/beveler off eBay for the same $ as Soap Equipment. There's a domestic seller as well as one from China.


----------

